# Compaq Power Supply Problem



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I should know better than to ever purchase Compaq components...they always seem to be proprietary. 

I got this power supply a few days ago. Instead of the typical ATX pin-out it's got a couple of old style AT connectors and an on/off rocker switch. As you can see in the pictures, the wiring does not match the typical AT connectors. I've tried jumping every combination to get a Power Good signal so the supply will power up but nothing is working. I get a slight blip on the multimeter when the rocker is switched on but it dies right away. I'm open to any and all suggestions.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You may need to put a load across the power supply voltage..try a putting a 1k resistor across a red and black wires then turn it on. if not, try with the yellow and black and so on.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i dont know if this will help since i just started to read about it but i read that green and black together is on and yellow and black for 12v ----aw heck this is where i saw it-----http://www.scary-terry.com/atxps/atxps.htm


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys. I had to put a 10 watt, 10 ohm wire wound load resistor on the power supply to get it to work. The hookup is described on this page.
http://web2.murraystate.edu/andy.batts/ps/powersupply.htm


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow cool glad you post this info i just yank out 7 ps from the computrs at my recycle center


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Computer power supplies are switchers - they MUST have a healthy load in order to operate at all. 

Linear power supplies (those with a step-down transformer) do not.

Do we have a technical FAQ for things like this?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

They don't ALL need a load. Mine doesn't.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I have a couple of power supplies that I have had to "ground out" in order to work, all the rest (dozen or more) dont require anything, they just work.

Not sure why there is a difference.


----------

